

Rate my startup: StyleJam - stylejam

StyleJam is a portfolio hosting solution targeted to web designers. It's some kind of CSSZenGarden meets Linkedin meets Sortfolio.<p>What I wanted to have is a platform that generates some nicely written HTML out of the data the designer inserts (like bio, his works, location) and lets him customize the design through CSS and imagery.<p>The result is a static website hosted on S3 that contains what you would expect a portfolio website to contain: some infos about the designer, his location, a contact form, some samples. There is also an option to let designers specify if they are "startup friendly" i.e. if they take into consideration being partially or totally compensated with stock options, stocks or similar benefits.<p>Designers can comment and vote the portfolios.<p>I'm looking for ideas and suggestions on how to get traction and comments on the app itself.<p>Thanks a lot.<p>http://stylej.am
======
pazimzadeh
Nice site. Two comments: it took me a minute to realize that the dark box in
the center was an input form. Try to make it look more engraved by giving the
box some dark inner shadow at the top and some lighter color drop shadow at
the bottom, like this <http://cl.ly/AoMF>. The transitions between the slides
of the carousel take way too long, try making them take up five times less
time.

~~~
stylejam
Thanks for the tip. You like the idea or only the design? :)

~~~
pazimzadeh
I like the idea too! You should add some awesome portfolios though. By the
way, the arrows on the carousel are hard to click - either superimpose them
onto the edge of the slides or don't hide them when the mouse is not hovering
over.

------
pazimzadeh
I got this text when I signed up for an account using Twitter:
<http://cl.ly/AodK>. By the way, why make the forms on the sign up page so
long? One third the size with almost double the height may look better.

~~~
stylejam
Oh my, silly me. Should be fixed now, and thanks a lot for the catch.

------
Uldis
There's way too much elements on front page. Idea is good, yet not unique, I'd
suggest focusing on design, first by removing 90% of content that doesn't
essentially matter.

~~~
Uldis
FB authorization fails.

------
medinism
Is there a way to sign in with you Dribble credentials. It seems to me that
Dribble is the most active community of designers and you would want to tap
into that.

~~~
stylejam
There is no way, and I don't think Dribbble is an OAuth source. Thanks for the
suggestion though, I will look into that and maybe ping Dan C. to see if it's
possible.

------
stylejam
Clickable: <http://stylej.am>

------
hodbby
Go to karmurl.com and submit your request there.

